# The Haunting of Westwood 2013 Video



## The King of Halloween (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I have been a member of halloween forum for a long time and never made over here until now. I have a small home haunt in southern New York and just finished the video. tell me what you think






Thanks


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot Dang! A lot of thought and prep went into your haunt. Lots of screams.


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

That was awesome. Great job. And great editing BTW.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Your haunt comes across as more of a live action play which is way cool. But your video skills are simply crazy. Tell me that you use some simple editing program and that you are not actually some professional computer-video guy. At least that will give me hope that I can improve my haunt videos.


----------

